# Uber's 1099 import is knackered



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

So, I'm doing my taxes with Turbotax and got to the part where I import 1099 stuff directly from Uber. Yipee!

*Can't connect right now*








* Uber*

The 1099 import service for Uber is currently unavailable. Please try your import again on February 12, 2020 at 5:00PM PT.

Try getting this form another time.
Already have this tax info? You can enter it by hand.
WTF is going on?


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

tjuber said:


> View attachment 415074


....and this is why I keep my own daily records of all my trips and my mileage. I refuse to rely on Uber to get it right.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> ....and this is why I keep my own daily records of all my trips and my mileage. I refuse to rely on Uber to get it right.


I do too and I find that I need to correct Uber fairly often.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*knackered*

Now there's a word I haven't heard in a long long time. Almost seems like a British expression. ?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

It's still broken.










[edited]

Well, I can finally download at least a PDF of my 1099K, so there's that.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I had no problem printing my. I just think it's the down load to TT that's the problem


----------



## Gizmosan (Feb 16, 2020)

tjuber said:


> View attachment 415074


Have filed as employee of Uber for 3 yrs now. Have never been able to import. More importantly, if you printed your summery prior to the 14th and filed with it, it might be wrong. I got an email late tonight about it, and it was wrong. Called help, and was told it'd be 5 to 7 days before I'd get a response.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Never got any notices that either 1099k or summary we're wrong . Both my 1099k and summary. Check out the same as my records.wonder if it's a problem in some states but not others


----------



## Gizmosan (Feb 16, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Never got any notices that either 1099k or summary we're wrong . Both my 1099k and summary. Check out the same as my records.wonder if it's a problem in some states but not others


The most interesting thing is they changed my trips by one, my mileage didn't change, but my gross reduced by over 400, my fee. My fees .reduced by a little less than 300, my net reduced by 130. And my toll reimbursement halved.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

Mine is still waay off, my yearly summary is missing ALL rides from July through end off year. I just added up all my monthly statements and filed my taxes based off that info, I’m sick of waiting for Uber to fix it....


----------



## Gizmosan (Feb 16, 2020)

Starting to understand why uber is losing money and drivers. Is Lyft any better?


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Gizmosan said:


> Have filed as employee of Uber for 3 yrs now. Have never been able to import. More importantly, if you printed your summery prior to the 14th and filed with it, it might be wrong. I got an email late tonight about it, and it was wrong. Called help, and was told it'd be 5 to 7 days before I'd get a response.


So... u didn't bother deducting all your expenses then? Decided to pay taxes on something you didn't have to? This is 1099 work, not w2. Eventually you will be audited.


----------



## Drkvader_1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Can someone explain what summary numbers need to be inserted in the box?Having a extreme hard time since importing doesn't work


----------

